# η μπερλίνα



## nickel (Dec 11, 2012)

Την μπερλίνα δεν την έπαιξα ποτέ, ούτε θυμάμαι να την έπαιζαν τα κοριτσάκια. Ίσως το έκαναν όταν δεν τις έβλεπαν τα αγόρια. Τις παρακάτω πληροφορίες τις αντέγραψα από εδώ:

[Η μπερλίνα] παίζεται με τουλάχιστον τέσσερις παίκτες (και περισσότερους). Ένα παιδί είναι η Μπερλίνα και κάθεται στο κέντρο. Τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά σχηματίζουν έναν κύκλο γύρω της. Ένα από αυτά είναι ο «αγγελιαφόρος». Πηγαίνει από παιδί σε παιδί και κάθε ένα του λέει κρυφά στο αυτί κάτι για την Μπερλίνα – κάτι καλό ή κάτι κακό. Αφού ακούσει όλα τα παιδιά στον κύκλο, το παιδί που μεταφέρει τα μηνύματα πηγαίνει και στέκεται κοντά στην Μπερλίνα. Της λέει: *«Έρχομαι από την αγορά κι έμαθα πολλά, καλά και κακά για σένα»*. «Τι έμαθες»; ρωτάει η Μπερλίνα. Το παιδί που έχει ρόλο αγγελιαφόρου λέει δυνατά στη Μπερλίνα τα μυστικά που άκουσε από τα άλλα παιδιά, χωρίς να αποκαλύπτει ποιος είπε τι. Η Μπερλίνα πρέπει να βρει ποιος είπε τι για εκείνη. Αν δεν αντιστοιχίσει κανένα μυστικό με αυτόν που το είπε, ξανακάνει την Μπερλίνα. Αν βρει κάποια, στο ρόλο της Μπερλίνας μπαίνει ο πρώτος που αναγνώρισε.

Αλλά με μπέρδευε και η σχέση του κοριτσίστικου παιχνιδιού με τα αυτοκίνητα που λέγανε *μπερλίνες*. Σύμφωνα με τη Wikipedia:

In American English and American Spanish, the term *sedan* is used (accented as "sedán" in Spanish). The engine compartment, at the front, is covered by the _hood_; the cargo compartment at the rear is called the _trunk_.

In British English, a car of this configuration is called a *saloon*. The engine compartment cover is the _bonnet_, the cargo-compartment _boot_ is at the rear. Hatchback sedans are known simply as _hatchbacks_ (not hatchback saloons); long-wheelbase luxury saloons may be referred to as _limousines_.

[…] In Australia the American term sedan is used, albeit with the British terms _boot_ and _bonnet_ being retained. […] In other languages, sedans are known as *berline* (French), *berlina* (European Spanish, European Portuguese, Romanian, and Italian); although these terms also may include hatchbacks. These terms, besides _sedan_, derive from types of horse-drawn carriages. In German, the term *limousine* is used for sedans, and "stretch-limousine" for limousines.

Μια και μιλάμε για ιππήλατες άμαξες η προέλευση της γαλλικής λέξης *berline* φαίνεται να είναι αποτέλεσμα τριεθνούς συνεργασίας, αφού ο ιταλικής καταγωγής Philip de Chiese, στην υπηρεσία του Φρειδερίκου Γουλιέλμου, εκλέκτορα του Βρανδεμβούργου, κατασκεύασε ενώ βρισκόταν στο Παρίσι μια ιππήλατη διθέσια άμαξα που άρεσε πολύ στους Παριζιάνους και ονομάστηκε _berline_ από το Βερολίνο (πρωτεύουσα του Βρανδεμβούργου). Όλα αυτά λίγο στο φλου, αφού το Robert λέει ότι πήρε αυτό το όνομα η άμαξα επειδή ήταν στη μόδα στο Βερολίνο (το επιβεβαιώνει μια από τις παρακάτω πηγές). Δεν ονομάστηκε έτσι, λένε οι πηγές μου, από την _berlina_, όπως έλεγαν οι Ιταλοί το κάρο για τη διαπόμπευση καταδικασμένων.

A peculiar kind of coach has been introduced in latter times under the name of Berlin. The name indicates the place which gave birth to the invention, as the French themselves acknowledge ; though some, with very little probability, wish to derive it from the Italian. Philip de Chiese, a native of Piedmont, and descended from the Italian family of Chiesa, was a colonel and quarter-master-general in the service of Frederic William, elector of Brandenburg, by whom he was much esteemed on account of his knowledge in architecture. Being once sent to France on his master's business, he caused to be built, on purpose for this journey, a carriage capable of containing two persons; which, in France and everywhere else, was much approved, and called a _berline_. This Philip de Chiese died at Berlin in 1673.
Από το _A history of inventions, discoveries, and origins_, Volume 1 του Johann Beckmann. Υπάρχει υποσημείωση όμοια με την υποσημείωση που βρίσκω στο βιβλίο _Carriages & Coaches: Their History & Their Evolution_ του Ralph Straus (1912). Ξεφυλλίστε το.

Some people have considered that the name was not derived from the city of Berlin, but from an Italian word _berlina_, “a name given by the Italians to a kind of stage on which criminals are exposed to public ignominy.” This seems rather far-fetched. In England it was always thought to have been built first in Berlin, and was a common enough term for a coach early in the eighteenth century. Swift mentions it in his _Answer to a Scandalous Poem_ (1737) [jealous Juno, ever snarling, / is drawn by peacocks in her berlin]

Κι άλλες πληροφορίες εδώ, απ’ όπου και το σκίτσο.

Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι τα αυτοκίνητα πήραν το όνομά τους από τις άμαξες κι αυτές από το Βερολίνο, ενώ το παιχνίδι με τα κουτσομπολιά ονομάστηκε έτσι από την εξέδρα ή το κάρο διαπόμπευσης των καταδίκων (έτσι στο ΛΝΕΓ και το ΕΛΝΕΓ). Η ιταλική λέξη _berlina_ είναι μια από τις λέξεις για την αγγλική pillory.

Στο ιταλοαγγλικό της Οξφόρδης οι δύο σημασίες της _berlina_ δίνονται χωριστά, δηλαδή θεωρούνται ομώνυμα, με διαφορετική ετυμολογία. Τώρα θα ήθελα να μάθω τι λένε τα ιταλικά του ιταλικού ετυμολογικού:
http://www.etimo.it/?term=berlina&find=Cerca

Αν έχει όρεξη κάποιος, θα με γλιτώσει «αποκωδικοποίηση».


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 11, 2012)

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά, αλλά δεν μπορώ να κρατηθώ και να μην παραθέσω αυτό.


----------



## sarant (Dec 12, 2012)

Άμα γράφεις τέτοια ολοκληρωμένα άρθρα, ένας ευσυνείδητος κλέφτης δεν μπορεί να τα πάρει για το ιστολόγιό του γιατί δεν έχει κάτι να προσθέσει, έτσι για τα μάτια του κόσμου...


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Σε ευχαριστώ, αλλά περιμένω ακόμα τον ιταλομαθή που θα δει τι λέει το ιταλικό για την προέλευση της ιταλικής _berlina_, αλλιώς θα μάθετε και πόσο καλά είναι τα ιταλικά μου...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2012)

Τα ιταλικά μου δεν πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλύτερα από τα δικά σου, αλλά ο πρώτος ορισμός εκεί που παραπέμπεις λέει ότι προέρχεται από το Bretlin ή Bretling, υποκοριστικό από το (στδ: ενν.παλαιο-) γερμανικό Bret (σήμερα Brett = σανίδα) που μπήκε στα ιταλικά με την έννοια tavola, δηλ. τραπέζι, όπου, αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά και τα επόμενα, έδεναν τους κακοποιούς και τους έκαναν κακά πράγματα (δηλ. η έννοια με τα βασανιστήρια).


----------



## Earion (Dec 13, 2012)

Αξίζει να τα πιάσουμε όλα αυτά τα παρόμοια και να τα δούμε ονοματολογικά: τη μπερλίνα, τη βικτόρια, το λαντό, το παετόνι.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2012)

Για το _*λαντό *_εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-ελληνική-γλώσσα&p=54047&viewfull=1#post54047.
Για το _*παϊτόνι *_εδώ: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/07/23/payton/.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2012)

Τα ιταλικά μου τα οφείλω στην Τσινετσιτά και την ιταλική μουσική τον καιρό που δεν ξέραμε καλά καλά τι είναι η αγγλική και η αμερικάνικη, μα κυρίως στις προσπάθειες να διαβάσω στα χρόνια της χούντας τι γράφανε οι ιταλικές εφημερίδες. Με είχαν πεθάνει τα ανώμαλα ρήματα και οι υποτακτικές. Οπότε είμαι ευγνώμων στον Εαρίωνα που μου έστειλε μια τόσο καλή μετάφραση του κειμένου του ιταλικού ετυμολογικού λεξικού για την _berlina_. Εκεί βλέπουμε ότι δεν θεωρούν ότι υπάρχει σχέση ανάμεσα στην _berlina_, την εξέδρα για τη διαπόμπευση, και την άμαξα που έλεγαν _μπερλίνα_, για την οποία προβληματίζονται ανάμεσα σε δύο διαφορετικές προελεύσεις.


*berlina*. 1. From the Germanic BRETLIN or BRETLING, diminutive form of BRET, _table_, whence also the word BERLENGO, _table_, _board_ (cf. _Berlengo_). A sort of punishment that was meted out to malfaisants, consisting of exposing them in full view to the public on a dais or high place, which was called _berlina_. In the same sense the French has the word PILORI (whence the Engl. PILLORY) = Provençal ESPITLORI, Portuguese PILORINHO, from Latin PILÔRUM, SPILÔRIUM = PILÀURIUM, PILÀRICUM, which Ducange connects to Classical Latin PILA (whence French PILIER, _pillar_, _column_, _pole_), and which Grimm connects to Old High German PFILAERE, modern PFEILER (which is incidentally the Germanic form of French PILIER), to which were tied those condemned to the pillory, or which was put under their chin.
2. French _berline_, whence _berlingot_, or _brelingot_, half sedan (without a front seat). This was also the name of a kind of four-wheeled chariot with a removable hood; and in that sense it is claimed that it derives, like the word BARA, from West German BERA (Anglo-Saxon BAER), _mechanism for transporting_, _sedan_ (from BEREN or BAEREN, _to bear_) with the suffix –_ling_, common to Germanic languages. Others claim that it derives from BERLIN, where these vehicles allegedly began to be manufactured originally (XVIIIth century); Diez draws attention to the Bavarian BRECHE, _sedan_ (meaning properly _bridle_, whence the dimin. BRECHLIN = Middle High German BRITELÎN (see _briglia_).
Finally, to omit nothing around this word, which has aroused much discussion, the opinion of Canello must be mentioned, who suggests that the meaning of GOGNA, _pillory_, cannot be dissociated from that of CARRO (cart) and believes it could be a “Carretta (cart) on which malfaisants were led around to be publicly humiliated.” Canello is induced to do so by an old passage of Cristien de Troyes:
De ce servoit charete lors, 
Dont li pilori servent ors, etc.​in which he recognizes a historical connection between PILORI and the cart of the _gogna_.


----------

